# Swimming Pool Builders



## Mrobeef (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
Can anybody recommend a swimming pool company? We are moving to the St. Barbara de Nexe area soon and we would like to get the process started as soon as possible. I've seen many companies advertising their services but I am wary of cowboys and/or being ripped off. Thanks, Patrick.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Ideally you should write the specification and then put the job out to quotes from local constructors - the spec will vary depending on whether you are in ground or above ground. The surround and the balustrade type but also the finish required - liner, fibreglass or tile. There are several qualities of pump and filter. The type of land you are on will affect the steel reinforcement sizing. Unless you decide what you want then you won't be able to compare prices as they come back in. Consider using an Engineer to help you get the spec right


----------



## Mrobeef (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi mrbife,

Thanks for responding to yet another one of my questions. I know variables affect costs, I just want some referrals based on personal experiences. Like asking for a good builder.


----------



## AstonVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

Mrobeef said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Can anybody recommend a swimming pool company? We are moving to the St. Barbara de Nexe area soon and we would like to get the process started as soon as possible. I've seen many companies advertising their services but I am wary of cowboys and/or being ripped off. Thanks, Patrick.


Hi. I'm not sure where you are moving to, but I've twice used www.poolarea-pt.com

They are based in Caldas da Raina, but I think they cover all or most of Portugal. 

The guy I dealt with (Nelson), is very knowledgable and helpful, and speaks good English.


----------



## Mrobeef (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Aston villa,
Thanks for that. I'm moving to central algarve. I'll check them out. Thanks a million


----------



## Umpers (May 30, 2016)

Try Aqualux near Almancil. They did ours - excellent

What they didn't do was tell us what licences we would need, though


----------

